#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-07
<thafreak> Sup Ohio
<thafreak> Have I said how much I hate windoze lately?
<thafreak> Got a call from a client...they have "security sheild" or some bull shit popping up non stop.
<thafreak> you pay for windows, you pay for antivirus, you lock down windows and make the client run as non-admin, and they still get shit on their computer.
<canthus13> security shield is a secondary revenue stream for me. ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-08
<dmcglone> Hey all
<Cheri703> hey
<dmcglone> I'm still wondering what everybody has decided on the meet in may
<canthus13> so is everyone. :)
 * Cheri703 has no idea
<dmcglone> I'm still waiting for people to confirm that the day is good or not
<dmcglone> anybody catch the superbowl?
<Cheri703> nope
<dmcglone> It was a darn good one
<Cheri703> I was driving back from NY and unwinding after the drive (also no tv service :) )
<dmcglone> It wasn't on cable
<dmcglone>  It was on ABC
<Cheri703> we don't have an antenna or anything either
<dmcglone> yeah, you need to get one of them converter boxes these days
<Cheri703> $$
<dmcglone> Yeah. :-(
<Cheri703> hulu + torrents = FREE :)
<dmcglone> The bluejackets also won friday and saturday :-)
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> Tomorrow we play the penguins, I don't know who to root for, because I am also a penguins fan
<Cheri703> penguins = linux, easy answer :)
<dmcglone> I was a penguins fan all my life till the bluejackets came to columbus
<dmcglone> Yeah, that does make it a little easier
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I gotta take me a quick shower
 * Cheri703 will probably still be here
<gilbert> dmcglone: which date were you looking at?
<dmcglone> gilbert: was looking at the 30th I belive
<gilbert> dmcglone: but the room was reserved then, right?
<gilbert> dmcglone: i had suggested looking at may 1 or the weekend after that.  would you mind looking into it?
<gilbert> dmcglone: ultimitely those who want to go will make the date work
<gilbert> dmcglone: so we should just choose one where we can get the room and just go for it
<dmcglone> On may 30th around release the room is available only from 9am - 2:30pm
<Cheri703> april 30, right?
<dmcglone> Yeah, but on april 29th the room is available all day but it's on a friday
<Cheri703> friday isn't good for me, dmcglone, look for the next weekend perhaps?
<dmcglone> ok hang on
<dmcglone> it's reserved on the 7th and the 14th of may
<dmcglone> all day
<dmcglone> all day on the 21st also, but on the 28th it's open from 1pm - 6pm
<Cheri703> that sounds good to me
<dmcglone> but I don't know if the 28th will work for me, that is my wifes birthday :-(
<Cheri703> ah, nm
<dmcglone> I would definitely be divorced then
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> either that or crippled
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone1> who left the window open ;-)
<dmcglone1> Ok well the 28th isn't gonna work for me, so let me look some more
<dmcglone1> well on april 30th the library in dublin is open all day
<Cheri703> do they have a decent room?
<dmcglone1> same type of meeting room
<dmcglone1> Dublin Meeting RoomMaximum Capacity: 55
<dmcglone1> Standard Fixtures:Projection ScreenRefrigeratorSinkUnited States FlagStandard Equipment:Podium
<Cheri703> perhaps put it up on the list? "dublin on 4/30, or main somewhere late may" ask for opinions?
<dmcglone1> the stupid faces are "P's"
<Cheri703> mine didn't make faces
<dmcglone1> mine made faces of the toungue sticking out
<Cheri703> what client are you using?
<dmcglone1> because it's supposed to read "Standard Fixtures: Projection
<dmcglone1> the ":p" makes a toungue sticking out
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> the ":" and a "P"
 * Cheri703 gets it
<dmcglone1> Im using pidgin
<Cheri703> ah
<dmcglone1> Ok in the morning I'll write a quick e-mail to the list and see what everyone thinks about the dublin branch instead. I'd really like to keep the  meeting around release time
<Cheri703> kk
<dmcglone1> bad thing about dublin branch, the main has wireless access dublin don't
<Cheri703> really?
<dmcglone1> yeah  :-(
<Cheri703> big negative
<dmcglone1> yup
<dmcglone1> Maximum Capacity: 30
<dmcglone1> Standard Fixtures: Microwave Refrigerator Sink Whiteboard Wireless access Standard Equipment: Cables to connect laptops LCD ProjectorTV/DVD
<Cheri703> that's a dealbreaker for me, no wifi
<Cheri703> check the main dublin branch page
<dmcglone1> None of them have wifi, but I know the one on south high st is across the street from McDonalds and Tim Horntons and you can get their WiFi from either place, So I'd imagine we could get it at the library
<Cheri703> I know the branch near my house had wifi
<Cheri703> hang on
<dmcglone1> the Main library auditorium is available, it's got all the amenities and holds 200 people...LOL
<Cheri703> heh, could be interesting
<Cheri703> honestly, I'd prefer to have space for more than 30, we could (perhaps optimistically) get more than 30
<dmcglone1> Microwave Projection Screen Refrigerator Sink United States Flag Whiteboard Wireless access Standard Equipment: Cables to connect laptops Coffee Pot 1 Coffee Pot 2 LCD Projector Overhead Projector Podium Slide ProjectorTV/DVDTV/DVD/VCR Wireless Microphone
<dmcglone1> we just might
<dmcglone1> My fear is only a couple show up :-(
<Cheri703> eh, then we have LOTS of space, it's not like we have to pay extra
<dmcglone1> true
<Cheri703> Does the library provide wireless access? Back to Top
<Cheri703> Free wireless service is available in all of the library’s facilities. Customers need to bring in their own laptop PCs, PDAs, or other devices equipped with an 802.11 wireless card in order to access the internet for free. A library card number and PIN will be required. This service will be available all open hours and will shut down automatically when the library closes. Please see a library staff member if you have questions o
<Cheri703> r problems accessing the wireless network, or call us at 614-645-2ASK(2275).
<dmcglone1> Cool
<dmcglone1> so want to shoot for the dublin branch?
<Cheri703> I think I'd still put it up for input (personally), but I'm good with it
<dmcglone1> yeah, I'll do that. So far it's either the main library auditorium or the ublin branch
<dmcglone1> d
 * Cheri703 still likes the auditorium though
<dmcglone1> I kinda do too, but wouldn't we look really stupid if you and I were the only ones to show
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Cheri703> heh, well, I'll figure out how to drag Unit193 along, and hopefully we can get his friend and his friend's dad along (his friend's dad is on the mailing list), so that's a few at least :)
<dmcglone1> 5 people, 200 seat room. LOL
<dmcglone1> lets advertise
<dmcglone1> Thats what I'll do!
<dmcglone1> I'll do it
<dmcglone1> gilbert: you here?
<dmcglone1> Ok E-mail sent
<Unit193> I'll ask them once I get the date...
<Cheri703> kk
<dmcglone1> Unit, I think we are set on April 30th, just got to choose where and whether we need more or less
<Unit193> dmcglone1: The email I got said 29th??
<dmcglone1> it was a reply from then
<dmcglone1> oh
<dmcglone1> oops
<dmcglone1> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> No problem!
<dmcglone1> well I'm off to bed everyone
<dmcglone1> g'night
<Unit193> Bye dmcglone1!
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> so how are things Unit193?
<Unit193> What things?
<Cheri703> any things
<Unit193> I've been too lazy to clone onto a bigger HD so I can put it in the better computer... I *really* should get that done...
<Unit193> And I went to the hospital today!
<Unit193> How about you?
<Cheri703> I returned my rental car, returned a computer I'd worked on, and fixed some stuff in their office and made more money today than I made in a day at my old job, so it was an ok day
<Unit193> Getting your own business off the ground?
<Cheri703> attempting to, will probably still need to get an actual job though
<Cheri703> so still going to look into the application for the hospital
<Unit193> Cheri703: Still looking for things to watch?
<Cheri703> in general yeah
<Unit193> Warehouse 13, Haven and Doctor Who are some that I like
<Unit193> +Eureka
<Cheri703> have watched warehouse 13, haven sounds vaguely familiar, I'll look it up, and I watched some of the OLD dr who and meant to go back for the newer stuff
<Cheri703> eureka = awesome
<Unit193> One time you gave a list that I now use for ideas to watch :)
<Cheri703> heh, happy to help :)
<thafreak> Customer's employees make me stabby
<Cheri703> any reason in particular?
<canthus13> thafreak: set 'em on fire.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-09
<Cheri703> so Unit193, I'm watching haven, and basically, eureka = small town, weird things happen, but are caused by science; haven = small town, weird things happen, but are caused by "the problems" or whatever supernatural whatnot
<Unit193> Sounds about right. The people have "gifts"
<Cheri703> yeah...
<Unit193> I'm guessing you have seen X-Files?
<Cheri703> but such a similar thing, law enforcement officer from out of town comes, stays, becomes local law enforcement officer, investigates weird things, helps solve them and help townspeople
<Cheri703> here and there
<Unit193> So, what do you think?
<Cheri703> it's ok, I like eureka better
<Cheri703> "the troubles" that was it
<Unit193> It only has one season :\
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you even find anything on the Mansfield LUG?
 * Cheri703 may not have looked
 * Cheri703 has been busy/stressed lately :/
<Unit193> I'm looking into my logs to see how to summarize what's going on in C-bus....
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> The April 30th thing....
<Cheri703> ah, "state-wide ubuntu gathering" ? something like that? I dunno
<Unit193> It's just all the relocos getting into one place, correct?
<Cheri703> as far as I know
 * Unit193 just sent a message to my friend about it
<dmcglone> Hi  all
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone!
<dmcglone> what ya doing?
<Cheri703> yo
<Unit193> Nothing really...
<dmcglone> I just got done watching the hockey game
<dmcglone> Is it always this quiet in here?
<Unit193> Yeah.. you should pick it up!
<Unit193> Not always
<dmcglone> lol it seems lately the responsibilities of this group has landed squarely on my shoulders... LOL
<dmcglone> everybody is fired. ;-)
<Unit193> ok, I'm good with that ;)
<dmcglone> your not
<dmcglone> I have appointed you king of the room
<Unit193> Ohhhh, Do I get one of those crowns?? (like ChanServ?)
<dmcglone> Sure, if you can figure out how to hack it and take it :-)
<Unit193> Just today I put "Unit 193 is King" as the ERI for dads phone :D
 * Cheri703 is back around
<BiosElement> Yay heh
<Cheri703> so this week is shaping up to be better than last week (which is not really hard), but it's good :)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> canthus13: quick, gimme a couple decent smaller live cd distros that are easily customizable, and allow you to keep changes on like a usb stick...
<thafreak> I know tinycore you can do this...but I'm not sure how easily customizable it is
<thafreak> the other one I know about is system rescue cd...which is actually pretty nice...
<thafreak> but it's gentoo based, so you can't just throw extra packages in the squashfs...
<thafreak> and don't tell me damn vulnerable either :)
<canthus13> thafreak: Sorry. Wasn't around to be quick. Umm... Depends on what you want, really. grml is debian based and modifiable, I think.
<thafreak> as long as it's modifiable...and can save stuff to a usb stick (like a unionfs type deal), then it should be good
<thafreak> oh wait, I guess you were asking if I was looking for like a gui desktop livecd...no
<thafreak> i want to boot an old pc as a sort of ssh entry point at a customer's location
<canthus13> thafreak: grml is perfect. it's cli-oriented.
<thafreak> cool, downloading iso now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-10
<Cheri703> Unit193: check out "no ordinary family" it's pretty good, we are on the second episode
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'll check it out. I just started playing with Pandora today!
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> pianobar is a nice little program for it too...
<canthus13> pianobar rocks... until it stops working and they have to rewrite it because pandora changed their api.
<Unit193> canthus13: Would it make you feel better if I told you I haven't used synaptic in a bit? (apt-cache and apt-get all the way!)
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm going to bring that laptop tomorrow night
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'll try to remember to bring the cord
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> my awesome friends are loaning us their car tomorrow through the weekend
<canthus13> Unit193: I use apt-get for most stuff.
<canthus13> Unit193: synaptic's good for finding something when I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for... but apt-get is faster. :)
<Unit193> If I don't know, I use apt-cache search
<Unit193> What do you use for terminal RSS?
<canthus13> I don't.
<canthus13> I don't use RSS.
<canthus13> I've tried, but I inevitably get so far behind that it's not worth it.
<Unit193> I guess I'll stick with canto. I just have a few (Weather, NotAlwaysRight, portableapps, GAOTD, etc)
<Unit193> Alpine or mutt?
<Cheri703> my google reader account has over 75 feeds...possibly more
<Unit193> I use google reader for LH and will start with things that have pics *cough*failblog*cough*
<canthus13> mutt
<thafreak> paultag: you around?
<thafreak> paultag: who was that guy we had dinner with at OLF who headed up canonical's arm development?
<thafreak> I'm looking to get the latest from the makers of the sheeva plug...but before I drop $150, I wanna see if there's better hardware out there
<thafreak> I figured that guy would know
<robho-neo> sup people
<paultag> thafreak: humm?
<thafreak> paultag: who was the guy who went to dinner with us after OLF...with jorge...he was the ARM dev lead
<paultag> thafreak: dave mandella
<paultag> yeah he was :)
<thafreak> ah cool
<thafreak> he's not anymore?
<paultag> still is :)
<paultag> but he was too
<thafreak> oh ok
<thafreak> I'm curious if there's much tiny hardware out there (besides the sheeva plug)
<paultag> thafreak: shiva is hella old
<thafreak> I figured he might be aware
<deejoe> marvell has also got a little non-plug box
<paultag> thafreak: guru plug is the new one I think
<paultag> deejoe: really/
<paultag> ?*
<thafreak> exactly, and the replacements have bad reviews (heat problems)
<paultag> thafreak: +1
<deejoe> paultag: OpenRD
<deejoe> open-rd.org
<thafreak> they have a newer one...using the same guts, but better heat disipation...supposedly
<thafreak> they say "From $149", but all the vendors listed want "$249"...
<thafreak> grr...for that much, I'd build a mini-itx or something
<deejoe> I guess if one were to do this on an OEM basis, it might make more sense?
<deejoe> also, I don't know how mini-ITX with some sort of Intel-like processor would compare in terms of power profile.
<deejoe> or TDP, depending on which side of that equation you care about more.
<thafreak> well, not much...cost is the most important part of the equation for me :)
<thafreak> I've seen some mini-itx boards with pico-psu's that only draw about 15w...which is still pretty good
<thafreak> not as good as 5w, but still better than the 100-200 that normal pc's draw
<thafreak> oh well...my goal is for something small and durable, that can run at a client's location 24/7, for me to ssh into...
<thafreak> might get a pogo plug and put debian on it...can get those for < $75
<Cheri703> once you guys are done discussing what you're discussing, I have a question (but seriously, not urgent)
<canthus13> I think they're done.
<BiosElement> Probably
<BiosElement> And oh dear god, another idiot thought it'd be funny to attack Anonymous.
<Cheri703> I have a client that originally wanted a desktop, but now is considering a laptop. I think they should stick with desktop, it's for a business office. I am trying to make a list of arguments against laptop...so far I have "more for your money, less chance of catastrophic failure due to a single piece failing, and if your desire for laptop is so you can access data when out of the office, I can set up remote access that will accomp
<Cheri703> lish the same thing"
<Cheri703> so...any thoughts are welcome
<thafreak> yeah, I hate laptops
<BiosElement> Point out that reparing a laptop generally requires hoping the maker will still service it. >.< Desktops are just a trip to the comp store.
<thafreak> My one client just replaced every sales person's computer with a laptop...I hate it so much
<Cheri703> yeah, I have 2 laptops sitting at my house that are really decent but unusable due to a single part failing
<Cheri703> I go the "netbook + remote access" route
<Cheri703> saves money overall
<thafreak> I hope citrix's XenDesktop mobile computing ideas take off
<thafreak> too bad they require winbloze server...and I could never get it working in my test setup
<Cheri703> this is an office that currently has an old dell with a 1.93ghz processor and 256MB of ram....and no internet...I really don't think they need a laptop at this point. I'm also going to be putting ubuntu on their comp, so that'll be interesting
<Cheri703> Sorry, my internet is going in and out for some stupid reason :(
<deejoe> laptops make OK Nth computers, but never a good only computer
<deejoe> s/never/rarely/
<TheErk> Hola
<Unit193> Hello TheErk!
<TheErk> Hello Unit193
<Cheri703> true deejoe
<canthus13> BiosElement: Depends on the laptop.
<canthus13> BiosElement: there are plenty of shops out there that repair laptop motherboard issues...
<BiosElement> canthus13: keyword shops, and if you're lucky. >.<
<canthus13> BiosElement: Nah. You may have to send your laptop in for repairs, but there's a guy in Lebanon, OH that does amazing work for a reasonable price.
<BiosElement> canthus13: I'm sure there is. I just see it as somewhat riskier.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I used ebay to find him. dude has excellent reviews, so I felt pretty comfortable sending my old laptop to him. he had teh solder reflowed and the laptop back to me in 3 days... Evenr eplaced the CMOS battery at no charge. :)
<BiosElement> Nice
<thafreak> SSD or CF to SATA adapter?
<canthus13> thafreak: SSD.
<canthus13> CF-SATA would pretty slow, I'd think.
<canthus13> If speed's not an issue, though, go for CF-SSA. it's cheaper.
<Cheri703> Unit193: still at home?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yes
<Cheri703> coming tonight?
<Unit193> be there in a few minutes
<Cheri703> bring the cord!
<Cheri703> I brought the laptop
<Unit193> I have it in the backpack!
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> we are sitting in a different place than usual, in the middle section of the restaurant
<Unit193> We? you got more people?
<Cheri703> husband is here
<Cheri703> how are you guys getting here tonight?
<Unit193> Using a SUV
<Unit193> We found one down the road no one was using...
<Cheri703> I meant: friend's dad driving/staying, friend's mom driving/staying, friend's parent driving/dropping off, your parent/sibling driving/staying/dropping off?
<Unit193> Friends */* (I don't know anything...)
<Cheri703> heh, ok
<Cheri703> we'll be here
<BiosElement> Amazing
<Cheri703> ?
<BiosElement> Anon totally screws over HBGary, a 'security' company after their loud mouth CEO declared 'war' on them, now after losing 60k emails he says he'll destroy anon. Awesome.
 * BiosElement waits for him to show up on the FBI's most wanted list thanks to anon >.>
<BiosElement> He thought it'd get him press by claiming to be able to take down anon's "leadership". >.<
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-11
<dmcglone> Hello
<Cheri703> yo
<dmcglone> what ya doing
<dmcglone> watchin movies?
<Cheri703> watching "no ordinary family"
<Cheri703> it's pretty good
<dmcglone> sounds like my family
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> I'm watching everybody loves raymond
<dmcglone> I spent the last 4 days sitting around the house while the insulators insulated my house
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> it was excruciating
<dmcglone> boring
<Cheri703> I knew a guy who worked for an insulation company
<Cheri703> he was a pot smoking drunk who would drink on the job/lunch, and  would steal stuff and screw around with clients possessions
<dmcglone> dang
<dmcglone> the company that did my house is a huge company
<Cheri703> yeah....I haven't seen him in years
<dmcglone> I just can't believe it took them 4 days to do the job
<dmcglone> but I gotta say, I can absolutely feel a difference
<dmcglone> it was worth the bordom
<Cheri703> very cool
<Cheri703> this house could do with more insulation and better windows. but it's MILES ahead of the last house we lived in
<dmcglone> My living room was always cold. Not today :-)
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> we have a big window in the living room, so it's chilly sometimes
<dmcglone> the reason for the insulation was we got a new furnace back in november
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<dmcglone> the insulation was supposed to be done in Dec. but they had to reschedule
<dmcglone> now I'm getting carpet and kissing these hardwood floors goodbye!
<Cheri703> nice, I like having hardwood floors in this house, we only have one room of carpet, easier with dogs
<dmcglone> I thought I would like hardwood, put this floor down last year. I was so wrong
<Cheri703> why don't you like it?
<dmcglone> loud, dusty, scratches easily, hard to keep shiny
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of laminate (the good quality kind)
<Cheri703> this house has old beat up floors anyway
<Cheri703> and tile in a few rooms
<dmcglone> I want nice comfy carpet
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> so much crap builds up in it
<Cheri703> unless you get it cleaned OFTEN
<dmcglone> I got some friends that are carpet layers, so far what I need is 700 bucks :-)
 * Cheri703 recommends stanley steemer (used to work there)
<dmcglone> I'm keeping about a 20 x 20 square of hardwood in front of the front door so shoes can be removed :-)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> 20' or 20"
<Cheri703> ?
<dmcglone> my bad
<dmcglone> more like a 5 ft by 5 ft
<Cheri703> gotcha
<dmcglone> enough for a few people to wipe their feet or remove their shoes before they walk on the carpet
<Cheri703> yeah, we got a carpeted runner for in front of our door, we have rubber mats right in front, and the carpet for shoes (from home depot), it's kind of awesome because the backing is good and we can take it into the tub and hose it out :)
<Cheri703> it's handy
<dmcglone> nice
<dmcglone> after the carpet, I've got to finish the kitchen
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, my dad is working on their kitchen, has been for over a year
<dmcglone> I kinda, well sort of, um removed some cabinets that I was gonna replace and haven't had a chance to actually replace them LOL
<dmcglone> LOL about 3 years her now
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> but I had to put the project on hold, because my wife decided to quit a 16.00/hr job for a 12.00 an hour job because she thought she wanted to be a nurse ;-/
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<dmcglone> Oh the joys of marriage
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> funny thing, she's back to the job as a bank manager but not quite the same salary and a different bank
<dmcglone> She did work for National City, but when PNC bought them, she was afraid she was going to be let go or they were gonna cut her pay, so she left pre-maturly
<Cheri703> gotcha
<dmcglone> I told her she should have held out until they did something
<dmcglone> Oh well life goes on
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> as for me, I'm still doing home healthcare and taking care of nutty people :-/
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> Week after next, I'll have 3 extra clients for 2 weeks :-/
<dmcglone> my brother is going to mexico for vacation and I'm gonna take care of his clients
<dmcglone> but july 8th I'm taking off to Myrtle Beach Whooo hoooo
<Cheri703> nice!
<dmcglone> I just pray the kids to kill me in the car for the 12 hour drive
<dmcglone> don't kill me I mean
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I'm gonna make sure I charge their DS's and maybe buy them a game they don't have and buy a couple DVD's for them to watch on the way
<dmcglone> and make sure they don't get them until we are on the road
<dmcglone> that should keep them quiet for at least 6 - 8 hours
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh, make sure to get a power inverter
<dmcglone> they have a car charger for their DS's and the van has a built in DVD player
<Unit193> Can we trade?
<dmcglone> LOL Unit193 do you want a car payment?
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Na, just the DVD player and maybe a DS ;)
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> Well no use tearing up a perfectly good vehicle for a DVD player. Wal mart has them for 20 bucks
<dmcglone> lol
<thafreak> canthus13: ended up finding an original pogoplug (which is basically a sheevaplug) for $50 with free shipping
<thafreak> Figured that should be good enough to satisfy my curiosity without breaking the bank
<canthus13> thafreak: Cool. :)
<thafreak> nice, my pogo plug should get here tuesday
<Unit193> You're just using it as a back door into a clients house?
<thafreak> not sure yet
<thafreak> right now I ssh directly into a VM host...
<thafreak> but when I need to remotely do stuff to said vmhost...then I have no other entry point
<thafreak> I want something dependable that I can always ssh to
<Unit193> I don't know what/how pogoplugs work, but what OS are you going to put on it? (what distro)
<thafreak> I heard debian runs well on it
<thafreak> if it works well, I probably will get one of the newer dreamplugs for actual use...this is to experiment with
<Unit193> From what you were saying, they sound really cool!
<thafreak> sound being the operative word :)
<thafreak> I found a pogo plug for $50, which is easier to swallow than $150 for the new dream plug
<thafreak> hopefully it's still a useful device
<thafreak> I actually had a linksys nslu2 that I put linux on, which was my initial test of such a device...
<Unit193> Issues with overheating?
<thafreak> no, hopefully they have the overheating issues resolved with the new design of the dreamplug
<Unit193> The router that we have has SSH built-in!
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> the neat thing about the nslu2 was that it has usb ports (it was meant to be a nas device thingy), so I actually have linux running off a 320gb portable hard drive
<thafreak> The original plan I had was to use this kind of stuff for remote backups...which I'm still planning on...but it's expanding into remote tech support stuff too
<Unit193> Ohhh did you get the pink one??? ;) (I'm looking at them now)
<thafreak> haha yes
<thafreak> I think that was their original model
<thafreak> so it's the cheapest
<canthus13> What seems to be the most reliable brand of 2.5" SATA drives: Hitachi, Samsung, or WD?
 * canthus13 is looking to upgrade his laptop's drive...
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> Holy crap.
<BiosElement> ANOTHER technical discussion here.
<BiosElement> Awesome.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Heh. Coming from you, I'd belive that you were actually happy about that. :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: You have any recommendation for laptop hard drive brands?
<BiosElement> Ahaha
<Cheri703> uhm, whatever's inexpensive?
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Seagate's out. they kinda suck bad.
<Cheri703> I got a samsung from microcenter for a good price, and for $10 got a 2 year replacement thing
<canthus13> Nice. I've had good luck with Samsung on desktops...
<Cheri703> yeah, microcenter's thing is pretty good, full refund of purchase price if problems within 2 years...
<Cheri703> got it for a client
<canthus13> I'm buying off ebay.  I'm cheap like that.
<Cheri703> that works too :)
<Cheri703> http://consumerist.com/2011/02/hp-pretends-linux-voids-netbook-hardware-warranty.html
<deejoe> grrr
<deejoe> but this is why first thing I do with new Windows-running hardware I intend to run Linux on, I fire up a live CD and make a partimage restore set of the factory install.
<canthus13> deejoe: get the smallest drive possible when you buy the laptop, install your own 500+ GB drive, don't worry about restoration. :)
<deejoe> well, there is that, yeah
<Cheri703> some of them might try to claim hdd replacement (case opening) as a warranty thing...
<Cheri703> someone took their laptop in (forget where) and the people refused warranty because the screws showed signs of wear
<Cheri703> why would someone want a 2 wheel mouse? is that better than a tilt wheel?
<Cheri703> (I need a side scroll mouse for client)
<canthus13> Now... I just need to find out if my lappy will handle 750GB+ drives...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Dunno... I primarily use a trackpad and have horizontal scrolling enabled. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I was able to explain to client that desktop was a better choice
<Cheri703> the guy knows NOTHING about computers
<Cheri703> the price I gave him for just the computer, he was like, "that seems awfully cheap" I am sooooo tempted to over charge, but I won't
<canthus13> get him a pocket calculator, tell him it's the latest in portable tech.
<canthus13> I usually charge 100 bucks over cost for custom builds.
<canthus13> Hmm... Samsung makes a spinpoint with 16MB cache, 7200 rpm... 80 bucks on newegg.
<canthus13> 16MB cache, 7200 rpm or 32MB cache, 5400 rpm for a laptop drive?
<Cheri703> no clue
<canthus13> Went with the 5400... better battery life. :)
<Cheri703> hmm...so I'm working on my third configuration for this client (parts of the diy combo kits keep selling out) and this one is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than the previous few....kind of weird
<Cheri703> oh well, will wait til monday, something else will likely sell out by then -_-
<BiosElement> Web devs may like this: http://ontwik.com/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-12
<dmcglone> Boo!
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone!
<Cheri703> hello boys
<dmcglone> how ya'll doing?
<Cheri703> had a good day :)
<dmcglone> Me too the jackets won ;-)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> movin' on up
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> anyone seen that new safe auto insurance commercial?
<dmcglone> all the guys getting kicked in the ballz
<dmcglone> it's funny
 * Cheri703 doesn't have tv
 * Unit193 Doesn't have cable
<dmcglone> it first aired during the super bowl
<dmcglone> here ya go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5nP6AURrgY
<dmcglone> did you think that was funny?
 * Cheri703 didn't watch, is watching something else
<Unit193> Cheri703: Started No Ordinary Family
<dmcglone> oh
<Cheri703> sorry dmcglone
<Cheri703> Unit193: what do you think?
<Unit193> dmcglone: I will watch it later
<dmcglone> you don't have to be sorry, just thought you would think it's funny
<Unit193> Cheri703: Not done, first thought was it's The Incredibles
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Unit193> I'm only 34min into it
<Cheri703> we watched 14 episodes over wednesday/thursday
<dmcglone> how long is an episode?
<Unit193> 42min
<Cheri703> 42 minutes
<dmcglone> without commercials?
<Unit193> Yeah
<dmcglone> dang
<dmcglone> it must be an hour long show
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> usually 1/2 hour shows are actually only 15 mins long
<Cheri703> 20 or so
<Unit193> 21
<dmcglone> stupid commercials
<Cheri703> yep
<dmcglone> I remember years ago, we paid for cable tv because it had no commercial, now days you pay out the ass for cable and have commercials
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> http://consumerist.com/2010/09/spike-tv-home-of-the-10-minute-commercial-breaks.html
<dmcglone> well if that happens, they gonna be losing a lot of viewers
 * canthus13 drools.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Blame the greedy content providers. :(
<Cheri703> been happening
<dmcglone> canthus13: in this world everybody is greedy
<canthus13> dmcglone: True.
<dmcglone> except me :-)
<canthus13> I'm just sayin' don't blame the cable providers.  We've gotta make a living.
<dmcglone> Oh i'm not blaming them
<canthus13> Fucking rate hikes after every annual contract negoation sucks. :(
<canthus13> Don't be surprised if subscription TV collapses under it's own weight sometime in the next 15-20 years.
<dmcglone> I can see that happening
<dmcglone> they are raising prices so high, people will do away with it
<canthus13> Cable providers can't keep eating the costs, and the rate hikes are just gonna keep getting worse.
<canthus13> dmcglone: that's part of the reason comcast is so eager to buy up content providers like NBC.
<Unit193> And you can find anything online...
<dmcglone> instead of cable providers eating costs they can learn to cut costs like everybody else
<canthus13> dmcglone: there aren't any costs left to cut.
<canthus13> TV margins are razor thin. Our money comes from internet and tel, mostly.
<canthus13> we're busting our butts to squeeze the extra dime out from efficiency now. :(
<Cheri703> canthus13: they need people to work from home so they don't have office overhead...and hire me so I can work from a distance :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. we're trying to convince them to do that... :)
<dmcglone> here's one, when I gave at&t's uverse a try I didn't like it, so they had me send the equipment back at my cost, but told me to keep all the remotes
<dmcglone> money wasted there
<canthus13> AT&T blows.
<dmcglone> probably millions
<canthus13> dmcglone: We're seeing u-verse refugees all the time. I've talked to several who cancelled u-verse mid-install.
<dmcglone> TWC sent 2 techs out on 2 separate days to hook up internet and phone
<canthus13> but SBC has an assload of cash to burn.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Our installers handle all 3 services.
<dmcglone> that was a waste
<dmcglone> I see all kinds of waste from various companies
<canthus13> dmcglone: Depends. It can be a waste, but overall, depending on the way you organize your installs, it might not be.
<canthus13> The big problem with separate installers is that it annoys customers.
<dmcglone> can you imagine how much gas they burned doing it on 2 seperate trips
<canthus13> and then they might also have something stupid with the unions going on.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Not really. if each of those installers has 10 installs to do in a given day, it evens out.
<canthus13> dmcglone: You're t hinking like you're the only customer. TWC is thinking like "How can we do this the most efficient way overall?"
<canthus13> if the unions they deal with say that different skillsets can't overlap, then they have to work around that.
<dmcglone> last week I had my house insulated, they guys left their big half size semi truck running for 4 days for 8 hours
<canthus13> Wow.
<dmcglone> companies just keep on wasting
<canthus13> That's nuts, unless the semi was also doubling as the power source for the insulation blower.
<dmcglone> they didn't blow the insulation until the 4th day
<canthus13> That's just stupid.
<dmcglone> the first 3 days was prep work
<dmcglone> now I know why it was so damn expensive to get it done
<canthus13> teh idling prolly wasn't as expensive as it seems, but still.. 8 hours would be ~30 bucks or so.
<dmcglone> 3, 6, 9 120.
<canthus13> Yup.
<dmcglone> imagine 5 trucks
<canthus13> I know.. it adds up.
<dmcglone> yup
<dmcglone> all these big ass companies are just wasteful and they nickle and dime the consumer
<dmcglone> I may be wrong, but I do think these cable companies can cut costs tremendously
<dmcglone> but even if they did cut costs, they aren't going to let the consumer reap any benefits
<dmcglone> they just continue to raise prices
<Unit193> dmcglone: You got to think "How can I pocket more money?"
<canthus13> Some companies may waste...
<dmcglone> yup, and thats completely wrong Unit193
<canthus13> we bust our asses to cut costs. we've gotta stay competitive.
<canthus13> We're a regional company, and we've pretty much pushed verizon and AT&T out.
<dmcglone> canthus13: I'm talking about these multi-billion dollar companies
<canthus13> they just kinda hang on the fringes wondering why the fuck they can't get a decent foothold.
<dmcglone> well I hope you win the war and not just the battle
<dmcglone> because I hate AT&T and Verizon
<canthus13> we've got 3/4 the TV market, 2/3 of the broadband market, and more than half the residential tel market.  and that's not including commercial. :)
<dmcglone> good
<canthus13> we're a little more expensive, but only because we're paying for home-grown support.
<canthus13> no calling india. :)
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> yeah
<Unit193> Would you be able to cut internet costs?
<canthus13> We generally do.
<canthus13> just did recently.
<canthus13> and we also boost speeds periodically at no charge.  recently moved the 3Mbit to 4, 8 to 10, 12 to 20, added 30 and 50. :)
<canthus13> right now the 4Mbit is going for 14.95.
<Cheri703> o.O
<canthus13> that's 4 down, 1 up.
<canthus13> federal broadband minimum.
<dmcglone> cool
<canthus13> Of course, it's 10 bucks more a month if internet is your only service, but basic cable is only ~15 bucks a month.
<canthus13> (basic being the local channels and not much more.)
<dmcglone> thats another thing, why does the gov. have a say in this?
<canthus13> dmcglone: The government should have a little say, but not much.
<canthus13> the federal minimum is a guideline, not a requirement.
<dmcglone> Ok
<canthus13> we also have a slower speed. (800k/200k)
<canthus13> works great for grandma's email. :)
<Cheri703> dmcglone: the government subsidized telephone service back in the day, they're considering doing it with internet to make sure that EVERYONE has internet access
 * canthus13 remembers when he would have killed for an 800k connection... :)
<dmcglone> Oh so I guess that was the idea of " the father of the internet" (Al fuckin gore)
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> The only father he was to anything was "bullshit"
<dmcglone> anyone believe in Armageddon?
<Cheri703> that was a lame movie
<Unit193> The movie?
<dmcglone> Not the movie, how the world is going to end?
<canthus13> With a whimper?
<dmcglone> mark of the beast?
<Cheri703> eh, either it's going to happen or it's not, I don't really have much say either way, so I'm not concerned
<dmcglone> anybody read the bible?
<canthus13> Read The Hollow Men
<Unit193> dmcglone: Why do you ask?
<Cheri703> I could die tomorrow, I could die 10 minutes from now, I could die 50 years from now....meh
<dmcglone> well I think we've already been seeing the mark of the beast
<dmcglone> chips implanted in hands
<dmcglone> it's already started being put to use
<dmcglone> anyway, my point is I believe our government is helping these things become reality
<canthus13> bah. Everyone thinks they've seen the mark of the beast. At various times people have called the ashes on the forehead that the catholics do on Ash Wednesday the mark of the beast, the red dot on hindu forheads, the tattoos given to the jews in the concentration camps....
<canthus13> people always find SOMETHING to freak out about.
<steffen_> um, okay..
<dmcglone> true canthus13
<canthus13> dmcglone: Could be that Tux is the mark of the beast. :D
<canthus13> Linus is teh Antichrist!
<dmcglone> not that I believe the crap, it's just our Government scares the crap out of me at times... LOL
<Unit193> Once I see tux on peoples foreheads I'm really going to start thinking stuff is a little off...
<dmcglone> and the reason I brought that up is because we were talking about the gov. having a say in everything and like Cheri703 said, the Gov. wants EVERYONE to have computers and Internet. Hmmm I wonder why
<Cheri703> they want everyone to have ACCESS to it
<dmcglone> see what I'm getting at
<Cheri703> poor areas shouldn't be left behind because they're poor
<dmcglone> they do?? Or so we think
<Cheri703> poor people shouldn't be left behind because they're poor
<canthus13> Unit193: Just for that, I may get a temporary tat of Tux for my forehead for OLF.
<Unit193> canthus13: Tell me if you do, I will want to see that! (if I be going)
<canthus13> We should all do it. and refuse to talk about it.
<dmcglone> LOL canthus13
<canthus13> Just show up with Tux on our foreheads and pretend like we know nothing about it.
<Unit193> That would be really funny...
<Cheri703> or the circle of friends logo
<dmcglone> well I don't trust our Gov. 100%
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> no one should trust anyone 100%
<canthus13> Cheri703: People already think Ubuntu is a cult.
<Cheri703> but there's a point where you can't just make crap up
<dmcglone> the more electronic things are the better record they have of us
<dmcglone> You see, I'm an alien from another planet
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> I trust only obi-wan
<dmcglone> and Yoda
<dmcglone> Oh I trust canthus13 that the cable company he works for tries hard to cut costs too
<dmcglone> wow that shut everyone up real quick
<Unit193> When a loony starts talking, you just have nothing to say... ;)
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> lmao
<dmcglone> someone's gotta get this room going. It's like walking into a funeral sometimes
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> That's because I hang in ##club-ubuntu. much more interesting most of the time. :)
<Unit193> dmcglone: I just wait for you to show up and start a fight...
<dmcglone> Oh I see, you done dumped this place
<Unit193> club-ubuntu?
<dmcglone> LOL Unit193 start a fight? with who?
<canthus13> Unit193: Yeah. It's -offtopic without o4o rules.
<dmcglone> rules? what rules?
<dmcglone> ain't no rules in here I'm aware of
<canthus13> dmcglone: -offtopic has family-friendly rules.
<Unit193> This is the only ubuntu channel I'm in...
<dmcglone> same here Unit193
<dmcglone> Oh wait, I am in Ubuntu-Locoteams too, but very rarely utter any words there
<Unit193> What's in there?
<dmcglone> It's mostly developers
<canthus13> LoCo team members, I'd guess. :)
<dmcglone> yeah, the ones that work on the loco website etc, etc
<Unit193> I was thinking maybe along the lines of meetings and stuff
<dmcglone> nah
<dmcglone> just a bunch of crazy guys that hate al gore
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> I also no dev
<Unit193> canthus13: What all ubuntu channels are you in?
<dmcglone> I just joined club-ubuntu
<canthus13> Unit193: #ubuntu, ##club-ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, here.
<dmcglone> Oh lord, what a lively sex deprived bunch in that room... LOL
<Unit193> Not going in there....
<canthus13> deprived, depraved, whatever.
<Cheri703> that's why as a female, I don't frequent many non-project related rooms :/
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<dmcglone> Cheri703: there's females in there
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> still, females + internet + idiot boys = harassment a lot of the time
<Unit193> Cheri703: You're in here and beginners
<Cheri703> it's unfortunate but true
<Unit193> Cheri703: anything else? (I'm an idiot boy, I don't harass you too much :) )
<canthus13> Cheri703: Not so much in there... they don't let stuff get too out of hand.
<canthus13> but yeah, there's quite a bit of crude and crass talk...
<Cheri703> accessibility, beginners, beginners-team, speechcontrol, women, zareason
<Cheri703> on occasion others
<Unit193> Wow...
<Cheri703> canthus13: if it has LESS rules than offtopic, then...no
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh.
<Cheri703> we get people coming into ubuntu-women to troll and harass women....so...not worth my effort
<Cheri703> my life is not lacking anything by not being there
<canthus13> Cheri703: ubuntu-women is a natural target for trolls, sadly. :(
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> but they don't seem to realize they're going to be banned FAST
<dmcglone> well all, I'm going to hop off here and watch a little tv
<Cheri703> but canthus13, unfortunately, simply having a female sounding nickname is a natural target for many trolls
<dmcglone> hopefully I did my job and livened up the room for a while
<Unit193> bye dmcglone!
<dmcglone> g'night all
<dmcglone> later Unit193
<Cheri703> dmcglone: hang on a sec
<canthus13> 'nite.
<Cheri703> I'm going to pm you
<dmcglone> ok
<dmcglone> go ahead Cheri703
<Unit193> And my first thought was postmortem...
<Cheri703> so I got up for a few minutes, and my one dog charlie (the biggest), was laying on the couch next to me, when I got back, somehow she'd scooted her butt halfway into my spot, but still laying in the same body position....not sure how that was physically possible...
<canthus13> Cheri703: They're sneaky like that.
<Cheri703> I guess! the other night coco (the mid sized one) was GLUED to my side
<canthus13> Puck has been that way for the last few months....
<Cheri703> coco is a velcro dog, but also SUPER HYPER ENERGETIC OMGOMGOMGPEOPLEPETTINGMEOMG!
<canthus13> She has her butt stuck to my side right now, and is slowly trying to work her way between me and my laptop.
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> If a HD isn't bad, why would a computers BIOS not detect one HD and not another? (newish so it shouldn't be disk size)
<Cheri703> master/slave jumper?
<canthus13> Sector size.
<canthus13> SATA or IDE?
<Cheri703> probably ide
<Unit193> IDE
<canthus13> cable position, jumpers, flaky BIOS.
<Unit193> The one that doesn't work has no jumper
<Cheri703> that might be your issue...
<Unit193> One is 40G the other 80G
<Unit193> Would one computer be fine with no jumper and another not?
<Cheri703> you'd need to look at the hdd's themselves, it'll show where the jumper needs to be for master/slave
<Unit193> I know that, I'm asking if one computer won't work if there is no jumper while another computer defaults to ??
<Unit193> Sticking the jumper in the correct place worked
<Cheri703> ok, cool
<Unit193> Do you know my other question? The HD in this computer wasn't detected in the other computer... (Trying to swap comps)
<Cheri703> so I'm confused
<Cheri703> you're trying to ADD a hdd? or just put it into a different tower?
<Unit193> Diff tower
<Cheri703> ok, sometimes yeah, if a jumper is missing that motherboard might not auto detect master/slave
<Unit193> Thank, that was killing me.... you can't clone an active boot partition can you? (that just doesn't sound like you can or a good idea...)
<Cheri703> probably not, can you do it from a liveusb
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> USB I don't think so, but clonezilla will work (10G > 80G)
<canthus13> Boot from USB.
<canthus13> not copy to usb.
<Unit193> Yes I understand; this computer is very old and it doesn't support USB boot
<Cheri703> live cd?
<Cheri703> plug the hdd into another computer that can?
<Unit193> The computer supports cd (I was just asking if you can clone an active computer, the answer was no)
<Cheri703> ugh headache :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-13
<Cheri703> I have a suggestion for our website
<canthus13> make it better? :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-06
 * Cheri703 has a phone interview with that place near cleveland...FINALLY...
<Cheri703> in <1 hour >.<
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-07
<Unit193> Woah, not you again! ;)
<Unit193> Wait, I was supposed to start with "Hello yano and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!"
<yano> me again?
<yano> Hello Unit193
<yano> hehe
<Unit193> So, you in Ohio? Use Ubuntu too? (Or just here to take a quick peek?)
<yano> I'm in Ohio, and I use Ubuntu in one of my VMs.
<Unit193> Cool, just getting to know you in this area
<yano> cool
<yano> is this mostly columbus based?
<Unit193> Quite a few it seems, but not fully (As seen from http://i.imgur.com/Vhbgk.png and http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user )
<yano> cool
<yano> looks like there might be a dot where i am at now
<Unit193> So, where you from?
<yano> north east ohio, near youngstown
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ReLoCos None quite *that* close
<thafreak> near youngstown
<thafreak> that's usually code for boardman, canfield, austintown... :)
<yano> or just a tad further
<yano> :-)
<thafreak> east liverpool? :)
<thafreak> salem
<thafreak> poland
<paultag> yano: here too? :)
<paultag> yano: one would think you're slowly coming after me :)
<thafreak> oh, a tag stalker?
<paultag> thafreak: [s]he just joined #whube too, not often that happens :)
<thafreak> weird
<yano> one of you, was/is a room that i frequent and didn't know who you were, craft googling lead me to here and #whube
<yano> :-P
<thafreak> ha
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> wait, it wasn't about hubzero was it...
<yano> hubzero?
<thafreak> wish i never brought that up in here
<paultag> y'rly
<thafreak> ok...don't bother
<paultag> that dude was creepy
<thafreak> something i was complaining about...and now the chat logs show up if you google for it
<yano> nah
<yano> i was actually curious how you guys found my channel, though, it could be because you were/are in the columbus area
<thafreak> alot of folks are...
<paultag> yano: wait, which channel?
<thafreak> ohio linux fest is down there
<yano> the channel for the OSU Open Source Club, #osu_osc
<thafreak> oh
<paultag> aaaaahhhhhhhhh
<thafreak> i just started lurking there
<yano> i've noticed. ;-)
<thafreak> been on the cohpy mailing list for a few years and the osc mailing list, ever since I went to pyohio
<thafreak> saw the chatroom mentioned on the list...thought I'd lurk
<yano> cool
<yano> yea cohpy has a channel, #cohpy. very small activity though
<thafreak> so you really from "near ytown"?
<yano> yea, well at least now i am
<yano> i was in columbus for a while
<thafreak> interesting...
<thafreak> did you move there for a job?
<yano> school
<thafreak> oh ysu?
<yano> oh, no i moved to columbus for school
<thafreak> OH
<thafreak> so you started near ytown and came back...ok got it...
<paultag> IO!
<Cheri703> skellat is out that way yano
<yano> i'm back home for a bit; then planning on either heading back to finish degree or go somewhere else
<yano> yep
<thafreak> what were you studying?
<yano> Computer Science and Engineering
<thafreak> like both...or CSE?
<yano> yea, it's one degree
<thafreak> gotcha...
<yano> though, iirc, only two universities in Ohio offer the fused degree
<yano> Case and OSU
<thafreak> it's an EE degree?
<yano> not really, it's more of a software theory + electrical degree
<yano> there is an ECE program
<thafreak> i think akron also has a...wait, not it's a computer engineering degree at akron
<yano> it's rather complicated
<thafreak> so is it a BS or a BSEE
<yano> OSU has a BS CSE, BS CIS, and a BA CIS. then they have a BS ECE
<yano> where CIS is Computer Information Systems
<yano> and ECE is Electrical and Computer Engineering
<yano> http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/ugrad/ -- describes the differences between the CSE/CIS better than I could
<thafreak> That sounds like alot of very related stuff
<thafreak> Kent had CS CIS and a separate one in "Technology"
<thafreak> now, they have yet another degree...in "digital sciences" which is a mix of everything
<yano> yea; i originally started at kent without committing to a major
<paultag> yano: I went to john carroll
<paultag> so I know them folks down by kent well
<paultag> kent read, kent write, kent state ;)
<thafreak> wasn't jcu more of an engineering slant too?
<thafreak> blah blah blah
<paultag> thafreak: nah brah
<paultag> thafreak: I have a theoretical degree
<thafreak> just because they gave me some degrees, doesn't mean they're THAT bad ;)
<paultag> ah damn
<paultag> I forgot you went to kent
<thafreak> your degree is just theoretical? :)
<paultag> duh :)
<paultag> I can't be trusted with one in practiced
<paultag> practice *
<thafreak> well, theoretically, I'm a doctor :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> dude
<thafreak> brah
<paultag> the state of MA is going to thik i'm a terrorist
<thafreak> what now
<paultag> I just got like, military grade data on everything I can
<paultag> thafreak: read the backlog in #whube
<thafreak> you hanging out with that rommney char?
<paultag> dude
<paultag> this data is nuts
<paultag> I have every single private and public road in the state of MA
<paultag> this whole opengov thing rock
<paultag> s
<thafreak> what about the roads?
<thafreak> like diff than what open street map proj does?
<paultag> thafreak: osm has this dataset, but they have to manually do some of it too
<paultag> thafreak: this is from the state, this is the data they use themselves
<thafreak> i think you get data boners
<thafreak> ;)
<paultag> dude
<paultag> full on
<thafreak> lol
<thafreak> gotta go keep the wife company for a bit (and write a midterm exam)...
<paultag> thafreak: gl
<thafreak> also, need to stop her from watching bachelor/bachelorette...whatever the hell is on
<thafreak> sometimes I hate the TV
<thafreak> cancelled cable cause she started watching MTV all the time (jersey shore, 16 and pregnant, etc)...
<thafreak> can't cancel over the air tv though...stupid ABC
<yano> i only watch stuff online or via netflix
<yano> i can't stand commercials
<paultag> yano++
<thafreak> i just hate horrible programming
<thafreak> haha...funny thought
<paultag> label foo; while ( true ) { goto foo; }
<yano> and with the right firefox extensions you can watch most things on network websites without ads at all
<yano> and youtube, ofc
<thafreak> horrible programming, both why MTV AND Micro$oft suck....LOL
<paultag> :)
<paultag> 02:14 < paultag> label foo; while ( true ) { goto foo; }
<thafreak> and with that...I'm out...for now
<paultag> already made the joke
<paultag> holy bejeezus is this detailed
<thafreak> gimme a break, I'm slow
<yano> yea i need to leave for a bit too
<thafreak> So...how do you monitor your monitoring server?
<thafreak> Say you have 4 servers that all run VMs...
<thafreak> you can run a VM to do monitoring of your other VMs...but then what about monitoring the physical hosts?
<dzho> it's monitor hosts all the way down
<dzho> almost enough to make me want to form a host monitoring web ring
<thafreak> lately, I've been having problems with my physical hosts crashing, and some vm's become unusable...
<thafreak> so I don't feel confident having just a VM running my monitoring
<thafreak> but the hardware the vm's are on, is also pretty redundant...so i kind of want to use it...
<thafreak> might just have one vm on each physical server monitoring every other server...
<thafreak> and then another just plain desktop monitor all the monitoring machines...
<thafreak> tired of coming into work and seeing something is down...but only to find out because a user emailed me
<thafreak> Also, my confidence in KVM on ubuntu is starting to get shaky
<thafreak> i've had WAY fewer problems with xen...course I wasn't doing NFS/iSCSI backed virtual disks with xen
<thafreak> so it could be other factors...but still
<thafreak> Anyone tryout samba4 yet?
<thafreak> http://digitizor.com/2012/02/07/canonical-to-stop-funding-for-kubuntu/
<Unit193> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2012/02/07/changes-in-kubuntu/ http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005781.html
<Unit193> Forget the last one
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-10
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> Yep. it's morning.
<dzho> quite
<paultag> mm, yes.
<canthus13> Well, unless you're in europe.
<jrgifford> morning paultag.
<jrgifford> or afternoon now
<paultag> jrgifford: afternoon
<thafreak> So...anyone got any hot job leads?
<canthus13> Nope. I'd like some, though.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-04
<skellat> No, I am not watching the Superbowl.  I am watching still yet more snow fall to the ground here in Ashtabula
<Unit193> I'm watching IRC, working on stuff, and eating.
 * skellat wanders off as the machine he is sitting at needs to upgrade not just the kernel but Firefox too
<Unit193> Cheri703: chromium is fixed, installed it so I could test my flash plugin with the new version and wanted to see if that was as well.  I can see the tab bar with only one window open. :)
 * Unit193 purges.
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> Unit193: there was a chrome update I think recently
<Cheri703> Unit193: did you install from repos or?
<Cheri703> where
<Cheri703> got it. nice!
<Cheri703> now to decide if I should switch back from chrome to chromium or?
<Unit193> If you do, enable pepper, may as well.
<Cheri703> pepper?
<Unit193> Yeah, flash 11.5, using the PPAPI.
<thafreak> crap...were you guys talking about chrome and flash?
<thafreak> Did something break with the latest chrome update?
<Cheri703> chromium was sort of broken on xubuntu
<Cheri703> new update fixed it
<thafreak> nm
<thafreak> I had t disable a plugin I guess
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-05
<jrgifford> thafreak: chrome and flash is ew.
<jrgifford> on 32 bit systems, i get snow for all videos.
<Unit193> Hardware accel off?
<jrgifford> Unit193: it was on, turned it off, same result.
<thafreak> all, RE: chrome and flash... see: https://plus.google.com/114862810589780495557/posts
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790 yeah that, but I don't have chrome. :D
<thafreak> does chromium have pepper flash?
<thafreak> I went with straight chrome for the sync feature, otherwise I'd have stayed with chromium
<thafreak> the sync feature is pretty slick though. I can see what tabs I had open on my laptop or home computer last while I'm at work
<Unit193> You can set it to use it, but it's not bundled.
<Cheri703> chromium can sync
<thafreak> thought i got a chrome-stable update yesterday...looks like i got another one today too
<thafreak> maybe they fixed it?
<thafreak> well, it seems pepper flash works again
<thafreak> Just picked up a "storage" vm
<thafreak> 250gb of storage attached to a kvm vm
<dzho> oh yeah?
 * dzho really doesn't need another vm, but likes to keep an eye out.
<dzho> thafreak: with whom?
<thafreak> buyvm
<thafreak> dzho: sorry...wasn't paying attention...i got it from buyvm
<thafreak> you should watch lowendbox.com
<thafreak> I monitor their rss feeds...some pretty good deals pop up all the time
<thafreak> used to be mostly for really small vm's like 128mb, but lately there are multi-gig ones for $5/month
<Unit193> thafreak: Hah, I guessed right!
<thafreak> guessed what right? was i the victim of a netsplit, and missed some messages?
<Unit193> BuyVM.
<thafreak> ah, you watch leb too?
<Unit193> Not really, it's one I know of, and seemed right for the size (was just looking at it.)  http://www.prometeus.net/sito/KVM-VPS and https://www.centralsupport.com/cart.php?gid=5&systpl=sonicvps looked interesting, heard more on the first though.
<thafreak> buyvm has had really good reviews
<Unit193> Indeed, though one of the channels I'm in really doesn't like them.
<thafreak> haha oh yeah?
<thafreak> you should watch lowend box...deals come in way better than those quite often
<thafreak> they don't usually last long though
<Unit193> Well, I wouldn't want to go with OpenVZ, else you can use http://www.first-root.com/vps/
<Unit193> (Don't know much about them, though.)
<thafreak> there's better deals than that :)
<thafreak> 3gb ram for ~$7/mo
<Unit193> Better, or cheaper?
<thafreak> openvz seems good...but probably like most of you, I don't know if I trust the data there
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-06
<jrgifford> Unit193: that's a different bug for me.
<jrgifford> i get snow.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Ah, so still issues.
<jrgifford> Unit193: http://i.imgur.com/hWxBJ74.png
<Unit193> 0_o
<jrgifford> doesn't matter if i'm doing html5 or flash.
<jrgifford> and it's not just youtube.
<Unit193> Doesn't matter if html5 or flash?  Alright....
<jrgifford> well, hulu seems to be ok.
<jrgifford> but everything else i've tried does the snow thing.
<jrgifford> oh man, DS9 season 1 is on Hulu. AWESOME.
<Unit193> Heh.
<jrgifford> as is TNG season 1.
<jrgifford> yay, i don't have to deal with scratched DVDs from the library anymore!
 * jrgifford loves the 21st century so far.
<dzho> thafreak: I looked at lowendbox at one point, I think.  Thanks for reminding me they exist.
<dzho> seems like the sort of thing that would be dominated by the churn of amateurs and oversellers entering the market and then failing horribly
 * dzho has been amused by the circling of the wagons in the discussion of digitalocean on linode's forums
<dzho> one attitude was "who cares if they eventually oversell?  I'll have gotten a good N months out of them in the meantime, and then I'll move on"
<dzho> that's pretty much exactly the opposite of the way I want to treat my hosting.
<thafreak> dzho: yes, there are amateurs and over sellers on there for sure
<thafreak> but then there are legit companies who've been around for a while too
<thafreak> I tend to wait for those kinds of  groups to offer deals before I jump
<thafreak> And some of these, I only intend to be temporary too...until I can get my hosting server rebuilt
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-07
<thafreak> what's wrong with you people
<thafreak> how come no one told me about this: http://cubieboard.org/
<skellat> thafreak: Generally, if a board isn't listed here it is quite the bleeding-edge board to support: http://archlinuxarm.org/
<skellat> The Arch Linux folks have pretty nice walk throughs on the various ARM boards
<skellat> SEE ALSO: http://www.elinux.org/RaspberryPi_Comparison
<thafreak> this is the page i found it on:
<thafreak> http://techwatch.keeward.com/geeks-and-nerds/arduino-vs-raspberry-pi-vs-cubieboard-vs-gooseberry-vs-apc-rock-vs-olinuxino-vs-hackberry-a10/
<skellat> thafreak: The trade-off will be between price and the triad of making sure you've got your firmware right, the kernel doesn't explode, and U-Boot plays nice.  I'm not seeing anybody who has blazed those trails **and has documented it**
<skellat> The BeagleBoard has those routes mapped out at least and the Arch folks mapped them out for a bunch of boards at the site above
 * skellat wanders off getting ready to write a letter to WEWS complaining about their mispronouncing Conneaut
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-08
<canthus13> So.. What's up with UEFI and installing?
<Cheri703> some people apparently do it fine, some people have major issues. based on what I keep seeing in #xubuntu :)
<canthus13> It's pissing me off. I keep dropping to an initramfs prompt while it claims it can't find a live filesystem. BIOS finds the drives fine.
<Cheri703> somethingsomething boot-repair?
<Cheri703> (/me can't remember quite what steps they say to go through)
<canthus13> Ehh.. it won't even let me type at that point. :/
<Cheri703> this was the link I was hunting for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-09
<canthus13> Cheri703: Turns out it's the 64 bit version of the kernel that's the issue, not so much UEFI.  32 bit is installing fine now.
<Cheri703> ah, nice
<skellat> More problems in the 'Bula land: http://starbeacon.com/local/x2056609667/State-and-local-law-enforcement-raid-mall-store-in-Ashtabula-Township
<drkokandy> don't do drugs, kids
<dniMretsaM> or just move to Washington
<drkokandy> did Washington make bath salts like those ones legal too?
<Cheri703> I think the point is that you don't need the "synthetics" if you have legal access to the real stuff
<drkokandy> ah lol
<Cheri703> colorado too
<Cheri703> though that is NOT the reason I'm looking to move to Denver :)
<drkokandy> just one of the perks
<drkokandy> j/k
<Unit193> jrgifford: I still like this http://blog.jamesrgifford.com/what-the-heck-fsf found it again for some reason and linked someone, they of course liked it as well.
<dzho> http://mako.cc/writing/hill-when_free_software_isnt_better.html
<paultag> ah mr. mako
<paultag> dzho: I suggest you check out http://mako.cc/writing/hill-freedom_for_users.html
<paultag> I think that convays a great point that's similar to the last one
<dzho> > yes
<dzho> > To that end, please stop accusing users unwilling to shift to inferior software as haters of freedom; all you are doing is insulting us and inviting us to ignore you.
<dzho> I'm pretty sure Stallman doesn't routinely call people using proprietary software "haters of freedom".
<dzho> That's a pretty inflammatory strawman.
<dzho> rather, I think he'd say, like many of us would, that when using free software you have more freedom than if you use proprietary software for the same task, and less freedom vice versa.
<dzho> the stickiest question in my mind, and where I depart from RMS, is when there is not free software to do a specific thing.
<dzho> RMS sets an example of just avoiding doing those things that call for proprietary software or nothing.
<dzho> well, he might say you should write or fund the development of proprietary alternatives, but again, that's often not practical at the individual level, and even collectively a challenge.
<dzho> paultag: I like that mako acknowledges the free software community's difficulty in addressing these problems.
<paultag> dzho: we talk about that often, I mean, he's a Debianite, and it's in our foundation documents that we must understand our users do require nonfree sometimes; and to be honest, RMS thinks the same thing
<paultag> the FSF just needs to work to make things better
<paultag> and you don't do that by saying "Oh, Gmail's OK"
<dzho> RMS seems to have given himself more of a pass back when originally writing GNU.
<paultag> because it's not granting end users freedom
<paultag> which is a problem
<Cheri703> gmail's not just ok, gmail is amazing :D
<dzho> yeah, not arguing there.
<Cheri703> hehe
<dzho> d'oh
<paultag> Cheri703: not in terms of user freedom
<dzho> not arguing with paultag "which is a problem"
<Cheri703> I know :)
<paultag> aye
<paultag> and I don't think it'd be right for the FSF to back gmail, etc, etc.
 * Cheri703 lurves her google products
 * dzho has still not signed into google on his android phone
<dzho> google is as bad as apple in this case, nagging one to activate an account to use services.
<drkokandy> Google lets you download all your data to export elsewhere or have a copy. I don't see how that's not supporting user freedom and choice
<dzho> drkokandy: maybe some day you will see.
<dzho> unless you can download that data *and* do the same operations on it using the same software, it is a partial freedom in these terms.
<dzho> the same software that then offers you the 4 freedoms
<dzho> there is a whole range of partial freedoms that proprietary software offers.
<dzho> freedom to run the software, for instance . . . but usually only under very restricted conditions.
<dzho> so, you have "freedom" there, but it doesn't pass the standard.
<dzho> anyway, I'm off soon to exercise my freedom to eat dinner.
<paultag> dzho: it's incomplete.
<paultag> dzho++
<paultag> erm, drkokandy*
<paultag> I can't get a complete dump of all my data. They're OK, but the DLF is not complete.
<Unit193> IMAP makes it easier to move email accounts, in several ways.  http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/  Did I ever link that?
<paultag> Unit193: it's not easy to put that data into another IMAP server
<Unit193> Pretty sure I've done something like that, though. >_>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-10
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh man. :)
<jrgifford> so thats why all those showed up.
<jrgifford> now the results from gaug.es makes sense. :)
<jrgifford> paultag: so, how long are you staying in cle?
<Unit193> Hmmm?  Was just me...
<paultag> jrgifford: until sunday @ 7:00 PM, been here since Wednesday
<Unit193> ...And another.
<paultag> jrgifford: currently at JCU about to head to the grog for a concernt and a night out (again)
<paultag> hacking in the CS department
<jrgifford> Unit193: it's not every day that i get reddited *and* have that blog post end up being seen by... anyone.
<jrgifford> paultag: darn. should have told me, i spent all day friday just down the street doing almost nothing.
<Unit193> Heh, can't blame me on reddit. :D
<paultag> ah damn
<paultag> I was fucking around on Friday all day
 * paultag is working on some package linting code for Debian + Red Hat
<paultag> it's an interesting project that I think is awesome.
<jrgifford> yeah, spent friday morning at work, and the afternoon was wide open.
<jrgifford> oh cool!
<jrgifford> that isn't Hy, right?
<jrgifford> Hy is the lisp thing.
<paultag> nah, not Hy. I might hack on Hy but I need to fix some of the macro stuff and lexer first
<paultag> and I don't have the brainpower to think about that
<paultag> (right now)
<jrgifford> heh
<paultag> I'm working on a static checker that can run against an archive, so we can share tools (red hat / fedora / debian / ubuntu)
<paultag> so I added in a bunch of Debian stuff this last week and just ported Lintian over
<jrgifford> notbad.jpg
<paultag> and I'll back debuild.me up with that new schema once I can get a few tools ported
<paultag> so it'll be nice, we can share data (literally, share a database if we wanted to)
<paultag> which means we can share work (new checks, etc)
<jrgifford> oh cool
<paultag> so, that's mindless work
<paultag> so I'm jsut fixing some bugs, nursing this 4-day long hangover and getting ready for tonight
<paultag> JCU is having this couple's night thing, so I'm coding to some live smooth jazz
<jrgifford> sounds "fun".
<paultag> which is just great, since I do that almost all the time anyway
<paultag> jrgifford: what, going out?
<paultag> yeah, it is
<jrgifford> no, the hangover.
<paultag> going to see Why? at the grog tonight
<paultag> heh, bah
<paultag> it's not so bad, really
<gilbert> what up!
<thafreak> So since the future of thunderbird is questionable...has anyone tried a different email client?
<thafreak> Other than kmail obviously...
<thafreak> if I switch to kde, I'll use kmail...
<Unit193> Alpine, done.
<Unit193> :D
<thafreak> I could get by with evolution I guess
<thafreak> alpine...is that a clone of pine?
<Unit193> Terminal email client, it's pretty awesome.  Now it's "re-alpine", or you can use mutt.
<thafreak> I used to use pine back in the day...but I'm not really a fan of pico/nano anymore
<thafreak> if I'm going text, I'd rather setup mutt and finally learn that
<paultag> l8r ohio, it's been real
 * paultag waves from CLE
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-05
<ronnoc> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<belkinsa> Hey there
<ronnoc> hoe's ohio doin?
<ronnoc> s/hoe's/how's
<jenni> ronnoc meant to say: how's ohio doin?
<Unit193> They said we're supposed to get snow.
<ronnoc> yea :p
<ronnoc> I'm getting snow here in N/E OH. Not too bad yet but supposed to get 10" by mid-day tomorrow
<Unit193> Indeed, supposed to.
<ronnoc> fun times
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-06
<Unit193> lukjad_: \o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<paultag> lukjad_: \o/
<lukjad_> paultag: !
<lukjad_> Unit193: !
<paultag> !
<lukjad_> I royally messed up xorg thanks to steam
<paultag> haha oh no
<lukjad_> And, in fairness, my own stupidity
<jrgifford> belkinsa: what channel is your Ubuntu membership meeting?
<jrgifford> And when? All I know is its today.
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-meeting and now
<Unit193> Now, today, #ubuntu-meeting ?
<jrgifford> OK. There now.
<belkinsa> See ya
<belkinsa> there
<jrgifford> Congrats belkinsa, the states newest Ubuntu member!
<belkinsa> Thank you!
<jrgifford> So get your IRC cloak and then I'll figure out how to make you autovoiced here.
<belkinsa> I will.
<jrgifford> Because with membership comes perks of meaningless voicing.
<jrgifford> :P
<Unit193> jrgifford: That's for reloco leaders, actually.
<jrgifford> Unit193 thats not what Paul told me... But ok.
<Unit193> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-us-oh belkinsa +AV   if I remember correctly.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Yeah, canth isn't a member, but is reloco.
<belkinsa> That needs to go to skellat and see what he says.
<Unit193> jrgifford: But, she is acting LoCo lead, so still correct technically. :P
<Unit193> Perhaps thinking that ubuntu/member cloaks get OPs in this channel?
<belkinsa> That might be a good idea.
<belkinsa> Since we have no reLoCos
<Unit193> (ubuntu/member cloaks already have +o, and have for a while.)
 * belkinsa is working on getting cloak
<Unit193> So I see.
<belkinsa>  ubuntu/member/belkinsa
<belkinsa> :)
<belkinsa> Afterthought.  I think only true members of the LoCo that have Ubuntu Member cloaks should have voice.
<Unit193> Eh..
<Unit193> I'd disagree.
<belkinsa> Nevermind.
<Unit193> You know we can disagree, right?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-07
 * Unit193 is a bit grumpier than normal, working on a makefile...
<belkinsa> I know that we can.
<belkinsa> I think your idea about jus Ubuntu Members with cloak having voice is better.
<Unit193> That's not my idea at all.
<belkinsa> Oh, I meant OP.
<belkinsa> I can read.
<thafreak> Anyone set up samba with windows 7 machines lately?
<thafreak> i used resara server last, which was a custom version of samba4 and it's dyinh
<thafreak> dying
<Unit193> What is included in "set up"?
<thafreak> have them work together i guess
<Unit193> Sure, in Debian and Ubuntu.
<thafreak> with windows 7?
<Unit193> Again, just moving a file from Win7 to samba?  Sure, worked fine.
<thafreak> what I've read, samba 3 requires windows 7 to have registry changes
<thafreak> did you have to do that?
<thafreak> unless that's to make it join a domain...and i don't think i want to do that
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> Wasn't my computer.
<thafreak> ok, then I'm hopeful
<thafreak> samba4 sucks
<thafreak> or I should say active directory sucks
<Unit193> Oh? :/
<Unit193> Ah.
<thafreak> SO many moving parts
<Unit193> Have 4 on Debian, two crashes.  Mostly it seems fine as ad is disabled by default.
<thafreak> ah...
<thafreak> is 4 default now? or is it still "experimental"?
<thafreak> i was thinking of going back to 3 actually
<thafreak> why am i asking, i can just do an apt-cache search
<Unit193> Testing.
<Unit193> Somehow triggered the panic script twice now, or at least that's what the system mail said. :/
<mthaddon> hi, I wonder if there's anyone around who could provide me with a copy of the drupal theme you use for http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/ ? - I'm interested in copying it for another loco site (dc.ubuntu-us.org)
<jenni> [ Welcome | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1jk4QUl
<Unit193> Isn't that just the standard one?
<Unit193> Looks like it to me anyway...  If you don't already have the link: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme
<jenni> [ Code : UD Theme ] - https://j.mp/1jk5OQx
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping.
<ronnoc> Hello & happy Friday :)
<belkinsa> Thanks, you too.
<ronnoc> I'm happy today...though idk why
<belkinsa> I was last night since I got my Ubuntu Membership.
<ronnoc> hey congrats! I hope you're still happy today about that
<belkinsa> I am.  People just remind me of that event with there congrats and kind words about my wiki page
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<jenni> [ belkinsa - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1eqs1VA
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-08
<ronnoc> How cool! You have come a long way in one year it would seem.
<belkinsa> More like six months.
<ronnoc> and to be honest all of the non-coding aspects of FOSS need a lot of love (art, docs, translations, promo, etc.) so it's good to see this activity, esp. in Ohio :)
 * Unit193 generally does tech, but not coding. :D
<ronnoc> heya Unit193
<ronnoc> To quote Hillary Clinton - It takes a villiage ;)
<Unit193> ronnoc: Howdy.  Looking forward to the next KDE?
<ronnoc> so all activities are equally important IMHO
<Unit193> Oi, getting colder again.
<ronnoc> Frameworks5? I don't think it will mean much to users (at least not initially), unless it's a debacle like KDE4 lol
<ronnoc> but hopefully it sets the stage for great things to come, esp. with KDE's better involvement with Qt, and vice-versa
<belkinsa> ronnoc, I agree.
<ronnoc> :)
<ronnoc> I think it's awesome that KDE.org has allowed Kubutnu to put docs on their site. Seems to be coming along quite well.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-09
<Unit193> paultag: Got a sec for some idiocy?
<paultag> sure
<paultag> hit me
<Unit193> So with the whole systemd stuff.  Will I be able to write a unit file and forget about it?  I've heard conflicting stories on this.  Also, I know you can still use the "old log files" for information, but can you limit it more to how it is, and not have all stdout piped into syslog?  (Thus not trying to wade through too much data to get at stuff that's easy now?)
<paultag> so muchhhh
<paultag> ok, to start
<paultag> we'll need to support sysvinit for jessie, since we support stable => stable upgrades
<paultag> so no
<paultag> secondly, journald
<paultag> that's a component that forwards to a syslog that's installed
<paultag> (it makes it more readable, since the binary format makes sense)
<paultag> so you can log without syslog, but reading it sucks. if you have a syslog installed, you'll have everything the same
<Unit193> Oh?  I thought stdout of all services got into syslog with systemd...  And with the unit files, I'm thinking of the x11vnc.conf (upstart) file I have.
<paultag> what's upstarting doing here? :)
<paultag> you'll have to provide a sysvinit style startup thinger for now
<Unit193> "Personal" services, I'm wondering if the syntax changes as much in systemd as I've heard.  I don't have any packages that ship init scripts.
<paultag> between systemd and upstart?
<paultag> I don't grok
<paultag> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html are docs on the unit files
<jenni> [ systemd.unit ] - https://j.mp/1iDslVz
<Unit193> No, between, for example, systemd 1.0.3 and 1.1.0. (example versions.)
<paultag> Oh, I've got no clue
<paultag> I'd asume only minor breakage
<Unit193> So, you've answered that syslog won't change, and the unit files (likely) don't change much over major version changes.  Those are the small points I see myself disliking most that haven't already been answered.  Thanks.
<paultag> you got it
<paultag> brb
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-04
<Unit193> We're getting some nice snow. :D
<Unit193> How about you?
<yano> nothing in Columbus
<Unit193> Dand, sorry for you.
<yano> hah, I'm okay with the Snow
<yano> the cold never bothered me anways, but i can do without the snow
<Unit193> I like snow, just not driving in a snow storm. :P
<yano> yea, driving through snow is bad
<yano> i drove through that real bad storm we had a few years back, i think 2012
<yano> Jan of 2012, i think
<Unit193> Was in the comics today! :P
<yano> basically, I-71 was so bad, that i couldn't even tell if i was driving in a straight line
<yano> th snow was so thick you couldn't tell where the side of the freeway
<yano> *was
<yano> so i drove on the side-rumble strip from Akron to Columbus
<yano> just so i knew i was going in a straight line
<Unit193> Wow.
<yano> yea, it was bad
<yano> it took me 6 hours to get from Akron to Columbus
<yano> normally it would only take about 2
<yano> depending on where in Akron one was heading
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-05
<andygraybeal> yano... you are amazing doing that
<andygraybeal> i hate that
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-06
<PCLine_> Hello Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> What a great day to live in Ohio.
<Unit193> Oh?
<PCLine_> Ice Covered Roads in the Morning - Temperatures in single to negative range - And I think its going to snow.
<Unit193> I like snow, plan on taking a walk in a couple hours or so. :D
<PCLine_> Snow is OK.  Not looking forward to the Ice on the roads again.
<Unit193> That's not really fun, no.
<Unit193> Take it over nasty heat, called summer.
<PCLine_> Dry Hot Summers are no fun either!
<jenni> E
<Unit193> I'd take winter any day, my favorite season.
<PCLine_> I dont normally mind the weather....but the Wind and Cold got to me a couple of days ago.
<dzho> deadline is tomorrow to let the Copyright Office know how you feel about letting farmers hack their gear http://www.wired.com/2015/02/new-high-tech-farm-equipment-nightmare-farmers/
<jenni> [ New High-Tech Farm Equipment Is a Nightmare for Farmers | WIRED ] - https://j.mp/1D3s09N
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-07
 * belkinsa may be late to the event
<belkinsa> Some how my parents want me to come to lunch with them.
<drkokandy_> Have fun
<drkokandy_> We can get started around 1 ish & you can join after that
<belkinsa> I know, but I'm the organizer!  I have to be here on to time get everyone settled.
<belkinsa> Anyways, I will be ready in 10 minutes.
<belkinsa> Who is all here for the UGJ?
<aikidouke> o/
<aikidouke> I am
<belkinsa> We will wait 5 minutes for the late comers.
<aikidouke> ok
<belkinsa> o/ (Read: hey) lcnets
<lcnets> Hey,  any tips on how to install 15.04 it simply won't work for me
<belkinsa> You don't need to install, you can just run from the lIve CD.
<belkinsa> Wait, where did you get your copy?
<aikidouke> are you getting an error message when you boot?
<lcnets> Yeah
<belkinsa> Did you get the ISO from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build ] - https://j.mp/1IpvPe9
<aikidouke> ok, what is your error that you get?
 * drkokandy is here just a few mins late (sorry!)
<belkinsa> It's cool.  We were waiting for the late comers and get set up for what we will be doing.
<lcnets> Drat just second
<belkinsa> So, what are you guys working on for the Jam>
<aikidouke> i am going to be playing with systemd
<belkinsa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest for me
<jenni> [ Bugs : harvest ] - https://j.mp/1IpxjFq
<aikidouke> i couldnt find any ubuntu systemd test cases, so I grabbed these from Fedora
<aikidouke> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Category:Package_systemd_test_cases
<jenni> [ Category:Package systemd test cases - FedoraProject ] - https://j.mp/1Ipxoc4
<belkinsa> More like trying to see if I can do some coding for it
<lcnets> What format I use if running from USB,  I used fat32 and I think that might be the issue
<aikidouke> lcnets: are you creating the usb on a linux system or other?
<lcnets> Linux
<aikidouke> i cant remember formatting a stick in a while, but probably should be ext4
<aikidouke> sudo fdisk /dev/sd(whatever your stick shows up as)
<aikidouke> d (delete all the partitions)
<aikidouke> i should  say delete each partition with d
<aikidouke> be VERY careful you have the write device and not your hard drive
<aikidouke> n (new partition)
<drkokandy> Or, if you want to try an easy GUI way to make a new Linux USB, I usually just use Gparted to delete & reformat and unetbootin to add the iso ;-)
<aikidouke> i think hitting enter should get through all the defaults
<aikidouke> (as drkokandy says) :)
<aikidouke> let me know which way you go so I dont type out everything
<drkokandy> belkinsa: is there a preference what we work on? Was the goal to have us all work on the same thing or just to have us all work at the same time?
<lcnets> Okay I should be able to get it though it might be a bit before I can get it. I running behind so am out of the house currently
<belkinsa> The latter, so we can have fun working on stuff.
<belkinsa> It's more to get the LoCo doing something together.
<belkinsa> And I don't mind if we end this early or go later.
<drkokandy> gotcha
<drkokandy> in that case, I might continue working on these Lubuntu 14.04.2 issues
<belkinsa> Alright, I don't mind it.
<drkokandy> at least for a bit and then I might join in something else
 * belkinsa nods
<drkokandy> if anyone has questions or needs help with launchpad, I've been doing some bug work for a little while and am happy to walk you through it in the IRC or via hangouts or something
<Unit193> drkokandy: .2 has really hit a speed bump, the release team is working on it considering it's not an isolated issue to one of the flavors.
<Unit193> I'm also here for random technical questions.
<drkokandy> gotcha Unit193 - what I'm doing right now is trying to make a diff of the packages in the amd64 alternate ISOs (.1 vs .2) as requested by wxl
<Unit193> Mmmm, fun times.
<Unit193> The alt install is so slow.
<eslusher> aka lcnets
<Unit193> Heh.
<eslusher> proper format for usb?
<belkinsa> Just use the USB installer that Ubuntu has
<Unit193> You can dd it, use unetbootin, if you have Windows you can use Linux Live USB creator.
<Unit193> Meh.
<eslusher> hasn't worrked
<belkinsa> Startup Disk Creator  is what I mean
<Unit193> That's normally broken. :P
<eslusher> again didn't work
<belkinsa> Or PendriveLinux for Windows.
<Unit193> eslusher: Oh, are you live booting from 14.04?
<Unit193> Erm, I mean, have that installed?
<eslusher> dual boot from 14.04
<Unit193> OK, so if you install grml-rescueboot, you can just drop the ISO into /boot/grml/ and run  sudo update-grub  to add the ISO to the boot menu.
<eslusher> I think I just found some info on it
<aikidouke> question...In ubuntu is running "systemctl start some.service" supposed to also enable the service as "systemctl enable some.service" ?
<Unit193> I don't believe so.
<aikidouke> :)
<aikidouke> I ask because when I start a service, it does seem to enable it
<Unit193> Generally speaking, you can still use  service foo restart  to restart it under systemd.
<Unit193> Ah, I could be wrong then I suppose.
<aikidouke> when I run systemctl enable some.service I get...hang on
<Unit193> I'm already presuming here that systemd is in fact your init.
<aikidouke> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<aikidouke> correct
<aikidouke> systemctl status some.service after starting the service says the service is enabled and running
<aikidouke> y
 * aikidouke oops
 * drkokandy does that all the time
<aikidouke> lol...I've been trying out spectrwm for the past week. I really like it when Im work with text
<aikidouke> and even using firefox isnt bad from keyboard
<aikidouke> but i get ahead of myself some
<aikidouke> anyway
<aikidouke> I would expect systemd to tell me that if I start a service it isnt enabled
<eslusher> error on boot is gfxboot.c32 not a COM32R image
<aikidouke> until I enable it
<aikidouke> so should i report this as a systemd bug?
<belkinsa> Yes, but check if there is one about your issue first
<aikidouke> ok :)
 * aikidouke away for a few
<drkokandy> eslusher: what happens if at that error you type "live" (without quotes)
<Unit193> aikidouke: Same guys that make that also make xombrero, a great browser.
<Unit193> aikidouke: It tends to want to be smarter than you.
<eslusher> didn't find any help, but.  hit TAB which showed some options and chose live-install...now proceeding with install
<aikidouke> Unit193: never heard of it. I will definitely check it out
<Unit193> "In addition to providing a familiar mouse-based interface like other web browsers, it offers a set of vi-like keyboard commands for users who prefer to keep their hands on their keyboard."
<aikidouke> woah...thats...nice!
<Unit193> It's pretty basic, but I use http://sigma.unit193.net/configs/xombrero.conf
<aikidouke> saving that link for later...thanks
<Unit193> So you've got a major upgrade, moving from utopic to vivid with spectrwm.
<lion{at}work> greetings ohio from over seas ;)
<belkinsa> o/ lion{at}work, want to join us for bug testing?
<lion{at}work> belkinsa: actually I'm in the middle of my shift here in RL life
<lion{at}work> and I'm not that good in bug fixing ;)
 * lion{at}work is learning to use kdenlive at the moment
<aikidouke> oh? I havent read up on that...
<belkinsa> Before I forget, can you guys share stories of what you have done today with me so I can post that on my blog?
<belkinsa> But it's your choice to do so, though.
<aikidouke> belkinsa: email or ?
<belkinsa> E-mail, yes or PM
<belkinsa> belkinsa@ubuntu.com is mine
<eslusher> I finanly have 15.04 up and running
<belkinsa> \o/
<eslusher> what a pain
<belkinsa> Bah, Ubuntu for the Phones/Tablet is still useless for me,
<Unit193> I'm actually at my last computer *not* on 15.04 right now...
<drkokandy> I usually stay LTS for computers I use actively. I do experiment with the development branch on two, but in separate partitions
<Unit193> But so much stuff is broken in the LTS.
<drkokandy> like what? I don't have anything breaking on me in daily use in the LTS... my home server is even running precise (I know. too lazy. I'll get to it eventually.) - and it's still doing just great
<belkinsa> drkokandy is right, I had no issues with LTS's.
<belkinsa> How are you guys doing?
<aikidouke> fine so far
<aikidouke> timedatectl and hostnamectl work as expected
<drkokandy> good. finished that first thing. marking a lot of old untouched lubuntu bugs with insufficient info incomplete while retesting an old confirmed bug on modern versions
<belkinsa> That's good to hear.  It's the same with Harvest, bug wise.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
<belkinsa> I need to go, but I would like to thank everyone who come and helped.  You guys can take it until 4 or later, if you want.  And for those who want to send in their story, you can send it to belkinsa@ubuntu.com by Sunday, Feb 8th at 11:55 PM.
<aikidouke> sounds good...bye!
<Unit193> drkokandy: Well, different uses and different package needs.  gcalcli is broken in trusty, back before trusty even debian-keyring was too old and non-functional, python-parsedatetime is broken in trusty, and random others I can't think of off the top of my head.
<Unit193> (I could pull up more, but not really needed.)  Of course I have trusty (or Debian) on the server, but not in mint condition there either.
<drkokandy> makes sense - I probably have a different set of needs than you do. (I don't even recognize 2 of those 3 packages).  I just know I don't remember noticing anything broken on the LTS versions that prevents me from doing the things that I do
<Unit193> Which honestly is great.  The only Lubuntu computer that I manage I left on Trusty because I didn't want to have to deal with it, but that's supplimented by my own archive and PPA.
<Unit193> Hrm, need to find a way to get origin from apt/dpkg without synaptic.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-08
<thafreak> dzho: you know anything about the hackathon coming up at RIT?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-09
<dzho> thafreak: brickhack.io ?
<dzho> I know some folk involved with it, I could ask later this week
<thafreak> i think some kent students might go. Didn't know if you got involved in such things
<dzho> dzho: some of the organizers are in my class :-)
<dzho> I don't know if and if so for how long I'll be able to go
<dzho> lemme know who comes from out that way and if the schedules mesh up I can be on the lookout for 'em
<thafreak> dzho: cool...I'll let you know. The one kid is trying to get others to register, so we'll see.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-14
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> Anyone jumped to Xenial yet? :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-06
<yano> https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c
<jenni> [ Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube ] - https://youtu.be
<dzho> up and away!
<antonm> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-07
<Unit193> I'm doing nasty things to Debian packages. :(
<Unit193> lintian doesn't like me anymore, isn't my friend.
<PCLine__> I am sure it will be OK Unit193
<antonm> Hi
<PCLine_> Good evening antonm.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-09
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Heya.
<PCLine__> Hi Unit193 - The last time I was here you and lintian wasnt getting along.  Hope things are better for you.
<Unit193> PCLine__: Well lintian checks "quality" of a package, I was doing packaging work on something.  Someone confirmed what I thought, that lintian was indeed wrong and I was right.  So it still complains, but wrongfully! :P
<Unit193> And, someone else pointed at a new mailing on d-d with the same issue.
<Unit193> (https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2018/02/msg00129.html)
<PCLine_> I wish I know more about all this stuff.
<Unit193> Just packaging stuff.
<PCLine_> I think I better learn more about the different folders and what they are used for before I worry about Packing Stuff.
<Unit193> It's more fun this way, not only do I break it for me, but for others too! :P
